# Ideas on new style and/or color?



## vicky1804 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Im thinking of a change, not 100% sure whether to do it yet or wait until i loose somemore weight.

I hoping if i post a few pictures of me people could give me some ideas?

Im not against going short or a drastic colour change either.

To help with colour i wear Ivory in revlon foundation so pale lol

I have lost a little weight since these but only bout 6lbs. My hair is currently 1-2 inch from my bra strap with blunt bangs, i sometimes sweep these aside.





Thanks


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 25, 2011)

Oooo... I could see you as a red head... but not bright red, a deep maroon red.  Really sexy.  Weight aint nothing but a number honey.  Do you.


----------



## vicky1804 (Mar 25, 2011)

Funny you should mention this, i was pretty much this colour for a year! I loved it, i dont have the money to get it dont at the hairdressers again so have been checking out the shop ones.

Actually another question my hair natural curls and waves when roughly dried. Problem is it goes fluffy. Any ideas of products i could use to help this and possibly help define the curl? preferable a drug store brand.

If i went for a new style i really like these two but not sure if i could pull them off


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd love to give my opinion but I can't access Facebook as I have no account there.

Could you post a recent picture on MUT?


----------



## vicky1804 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep there you go, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting your picture.

This is what I think:

You have a lot of pink in your skin - so stick to cool shades of blond or red.

Don't have any "golden or warm" tones.

Look for ash or neutral tones.

There are nice reds that have a "blue" undertone - but I would have red done at a salon so you get the right colour.

Brown would be too dark as your skin is so pale.

As far as styles:

I love a nice side swept bang on you. I have a round face - similar to yours.

Side swept bangs are great for our face shape.

I like Paris' style, but have the length touch your shoulders.

If the length is jaw length, the roundness in your face shape will be emphasize.

Both pics look like the same cut - just the brown haired girl's hair is longer - which is more flattering for you.

If you take both pics to a stylist, I'm sure they will give you a great cut that will really flatter your features.


----------

